# Mousery Facebook Page



## blackbirdmice (Oct 27, 2012)

I am in the works of setting up a facebook page for my mousery as it will be much easier to edit than a website plus I will hopefully get to see your updates as well! I've already sent a few friend requests out, but I don't think I even dented the community so please send me a friend request. Here is the link: http://www.facebook.com/blackbird.mousery 
I have to take new photos of my crew so expect pictures to go up within the next few days.
Thanks!


----------



## Hexagram (Jul 6, 2013)

I saw your page, and added you.  I'd love to see updates of your meecers.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Ive added you too  ...


----------

